# 3rd Annual Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

!!! Attention Rocky Mountain Outbackers !!!

It is that time again to lock the date and place for the 2007 Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally. At the end of last year's rally, Stillwater was mentioned as a possible location. It is located in north central Colorado, 6 miles southwest of Grand Lake and very close the south entrance of Rocky Mountain National Park. Campground is adjacent to Lake Granby. Facilities include restrooms, showers and a boat ramp. There is an amphitheater on site with weekend interpretive programs. Sites range from $17 to $22 per night. The best sites are the lakeside sites, which are priced at $20 per night and designated as "premium". However, premium does not mean electric. There are electric sites available in the middle of the campground but you lose the lake views.

Any other suggestions (from those that plan on attending)?

As far as dates, I suggest the weekends of July 20 or 27.

Here are pictures from our camping trip in 2005 to Stillwater.

Randy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful pictures Randy. Looks like a great place for a rally








How did your dog do in the canoe? We never take ours in the canoe for fear they would jump in & flip the boat









Tami


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Any other suggestions (from those that plan on attending)?
> 
> Randy


Mueller?? I've still never been there, I hunt near Stillwater every year and it is defiantly a beautiful area but I need electric. My bro-in-law went to Estes Park for a week to Mary's Lake or something for a week and loved it, found the website Here but it looks like a parking lot







but there were lots of activities and more private "loops" but again I've never been there.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi Bill,

Good to hear from you!

The Rally was at Mueller in 2005, so I was thinking somewhere new.

Stillwater has electric, just one level up from the lakeside sites. Stillwater is not very big and all the sites are in the same area, so if we all end up in electric or lakeside we'll be good. Remember the site separation we had at Golden Gate? I assume we'll still party on Saturday night at someone's site regardless of where we are all situated. We would grab a lakeside site over electric since that will allow very easy lake access for our Porta-bote.

Others can chime in, but for me, I would prefer a public camground for the Rocky Mountain Rally (and Stillwater is just the first suggestion). For me personally, it is WAY too beautiful in CO to be sardined into a parking lot, regardless of activities. For activities at / near Stillwater, I was thinking boat rentals (they rent speed boats and BBQ-equiped pontoon boats), fishing, going to Grand Lake (shopping and more water activities), and exploring Estes Park and RMNP. Way too much to do in one weekend.

We probably need to send emails (not PMs) to all attendees from the last two rallys so they know we are talking about this already.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures!

Do you put up the add-a-room with the screen for bugs or just to have some extra space?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Do you put up the add-a-room with the screen for bugs or just to have some extra space?


Yes...mostly for bugs. The screen room allows us to enjoy the sunset and stay out after dark and not get attacked by skeeters.

Randy


----------



## salman (Mar 13, 2005)

Randy,

Stillwater looks nice and we should be able to make it this year if the date is the 27th of July. We're planning on heading out to Yellowstone for a week in early/mid July and we're going to need a week or two off to decompress. Any interest/thoughts about Yellowstone would also be welcome. How soon do we need to book, sites, etc...

We don't have an problems going without electric for two/three nights, so we'd prefer the lakeside spots. We have nice (portable) canoe that we can bring along and others will be welcome to use it.

Sal


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I remember Stillwater now, never camped there but used the dump station several times. The inner loop spots are small and I don't think I could fit my 26rs in most spots, now down by the water the spots are larger but you loose electric. There are some larger sites but not many here is a link to the campground, and here is a review of the campground. Current prices are $25 but I have not called to verify that price.

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sites range from $17 to $22 per night. The best sites are the lakeside sites, which are priced at $20 per night and designated as "premium". However, premium does not mean electric.


So, Premium sites include what? water and a view?









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks like a great area, Randy!









Could be a great follow-on rally to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. in southern Utah in early July. Might tempt a few Outbackers to keep their rigs in the area so they could hit both events!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Sites range from $17 to $22 per night. The best sites are the lakeside sites, which are priced at $20 per night and designated as "premium". However, premium does not mean electric.
> 
> 
> So, Premium sites include what? water and a view?
> ...


That's right, Mark...our lakeside site was a double-wide with great views and easy lake access. The water spigot was right there as well, but no electric. But for us, no electric is fine.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I remember Stillwater now, never camped there but used the dump station several times. The inner loop spots are small and I don't think I could fit my 26rs in most spots, now down by the water the spots are larger but you loose electric. There are some larger sites but not many here is a link to the campground, and here is a review of the campground. Current prices are $25 but I have not called to verify that price.
> 
> Bill.


Hey Bill,

You are right...the interior loop is a little tight with not much privacy. The bathrooms are not great either, but we have Outbacks. The big draw to Stillwater is Lake Granby at your door step for the water sports and fishing. It would be fun to rent 2 or 3 pontoon boats and party on the lake one afternoon. Add in Grand Lake and Rocky Mountain National Park, this is a great area to get together.

Now, another possibility is the 3200-acre Dillon Reservoir area (Breckenridge / Frisco area). Heaton Bay would be the choice here (a top 100 Colorado campground). It has 72 sites in 5 paved loops (loop E has electric, but is also the farthest from the lake). The only drawback is the distant sound of cars on I-70. The most popular sites are in loop B (18, 19, 21, 22, 23) and loop D (48, 49, 52, 44, 43, 51). Unfortunately we may lose fishing at Heaton Bay due to whirling disease (mainly suckers in the lake).

Nearby Peak One camground is also a top 100 campground (79 sites in 3 paved loops) but no electric.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

salman said:


> Randy,
> 
> Stillwater looks nice and we should be able to make it this year if the date is the 27th of July. We don't have any problems going without electric for two/three nights, so we'd prefer the lakeside spots. We have nice (portable) canoe that we can bring along and others will be welcome to use it.
> 
> Sal


Hey Sal! Good to hear from you, too. You missed last year's rally due to a date conflict so here's hoping that won't happen again. July 27 works great for us, too.

Still waiting on other Rocky Mountain Outbackers to chime in. We need to start reserving the best sites (wherever we decide to go) in 13 days! Prime Stillwater / Heaton Bay / Peak One sites are reservable 240 days in advance (as opposed to State Parks which are reservable 180 days in advance).

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Any update as to location or time yet?

We're still interested









Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I know, Bill...problem is, aside from you, me, and Salman, no one else has posted any interest. I know it is early, but the most popular campgrounds are already filling up for next Summer in Colorado. If a state park is chosen as the next rally site, we have to reserve an entire loop in mid-January. If we go with a Federal park, we are already late (those book 8 months in advance).

I'll pass the hat and let someone else handle the 3rd Annual Rocky Mountain Rally. We can't afford to wait on a date and place this late in the year. Including the Western Region Rally (and we are the only Colorado Outbackers signed up), I already have 8 trips booked and paid for next year.

Randy


----------

